# Marineland Single Led Light



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

anyone have pics of this light in use, specically the 48inch one for a 55g tank? instead of doing seperate lights and moonlights i might just buy this. not looking for a bright light output


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Ive got the 48" single on my 110 and its not to bright but I like it and so do my p's, it give them bright and dark spots. My buddy has the same one on a 40b but its a double bright and its is to bright imo, the single should do fine probably brighter then you might want though. sorry dont have pics yet. ill try and get some asap

edit: mood light looks awesome at night. perfect on my tank.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a single on my 55 works great not too bright not too dim. I recommend it


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

sounds like im gettin it


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Got one on my 90g puffer tank, awesome light, really want one for the p's tank it's just to bad that the biggest one they make is 36-48".


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

doesn't look bad, looks brighter than I though, is that single or double?


----------



## 65galhex (Nov 5, 2008)

What is the wattage equivalent for the 36"-48" one. I know it says it has 102 leds and each led is .06watts, but how does it equate? I also need a new light for my 55 gal. (its not planted, so I dont need to go crazy)


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

dam that is low profile, cant even see it from that angle


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

jp80911 said:


> doesn't look bad, looks brighter than I though, is that single or double?


i hope double, if that's single then it's brighter then what i want


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

That's single bright, mind you it seems a little brighter in the photo than it actually is and that tank is only 18" high.

Yes it's very slim, super low profile, also very light in weight.

I'm not sure what the watts total to be honest since it's not for a planted, I have a friend who has a single bright on her low light planted tank and they seem to be doing just fine. Then again I don't believe you can grow plants with LED's, or every drug grow op would be using LED's.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

yea like i said i have a single on my 55 and its dimmer then the pics above. I like to keep my tanks in the middle not too bright or too dim so if ur looking for something in between i recommend the single.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

appreciate both of your help. i was gonna do seperate led lights and moon lights but marineland's seem to be on point with the whole set up.


----------

